
Towards Crime Prediction from Demographics and Mobile Data - ghosh
http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.2983
======
tonylemesmer
Since this type of analysis is based on (but does not directly use) actual
location data of actual handsets assumed to carried by known criminals, how
long before this kind of work results in those individuals being tracked and
watched "just in case" they might rob someone?

Mobile phone location data is already used after crimes are committed.
Computing power, network bandwidth is increasing as is the availability of
data.

Not long is my guess - if not already, at least in prototype form.

